# Ultra-Curve Pro DEQ2496 vs. DBX Driverack PA



## rsmith (Sep 16, 2007)

I have used a pair (mains/monitors) of Behringer DEQ2496 for several years now. For the price I guess they have done "ok" ... but never "great". I primaily use the units for graphic EQ, RTA analysis and adjustment, compression and feedback. I am considering a change to the DBX Driverack PA units which look to have the same applications I'm using with the Ultra-Curves along with speaker seperation features I may use in the future. Though I like the large display on the Ultra-Curve I'm not really trilled with how is performs. On the DBX I like the idea of dialing in your exact model of speakers and amps and the RTA and feedback applications seem (at least on paper) to be even more "automatic" and "freindler" to use.
your comments are always welcome, are their other brands/models I should consider (the DBX often retails for $499)
thanks, Ray


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 16, 2007)

As with all things in audio, it depends. How much are you willing to spend? Do you plan on expanding in the near future? How are you going to use this piece of gear? All that needs to be taken into consideration.

Now, that being said, I own a DRPA and use it as my main DSP in my rack. I bought it mainly to give me most of the processing I'll need for a small system, and it lets me use my existing EQ's for monitor processing. There are a few things about it though that I don't like. FIrst off, it really needs to be on one of those battery backup UPS. There's a loud pop when you turn it on and off that can blow speakers. I haven't lost any drivers to it yet, knock on wood, but be aware that the possibility is there. 

It also doesn't have a computer connection. I'm finding that this is what I wish for the most in it. the DriveRack 260, the DRPA's older brother does have a computer interface which makes programming much easier. If I were going through the process again, I'd have chosen the DR260. Also, I don't really use the automatic EQ in the unit anymore. I think it just tries to get the curve as flat as possible. I use the graphic myself to EQ the room and use the parametrics in it for feedback control, since I don't use the built-in feedback destroyer. I just wish I had one more PEQ filter to use, which I think the 260 does, 4 instead of 3 filters. 

I don't know if this is a problem that's unique to mine, but sometimes the screen will lock up on me. It still passes audio, and I can move around menus, but I can't see what I'm doing on the screen. Maybe that's just a symptom of not being in a shock rack. Oh, and if memory serves me correctly, the "default settings" for speakers and amps I think only are for Crown/JBL amps/speakers. But it's been awhile since I dove through those settings (I use older speakers- pre SRX).

I've not used the Behringer unit, so I can't really comment on that. You may also want to look at the Sabine unit, and I believe Peavey's coming out with one too (last I heard there were problems getting units out of the factory). There's of course better units out there, but that should give you a few things to mull over.


----------



## avkid (Sep 16, 2007)

...................


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 16, 2007)

If I w40ere to upgrade the minimum I would suggest is the Drpa 240, personally I use a BSS minidrive 336s NO version of supported software that runs under xp. The mini drive series has excellent computer control, and you can find them on ebay for about 800 dollars, the quality of the da/ad is way beyond the behringer or the Drpa and better than the DRPA 240. The main complaint re the Behringer has been reliability, with shorting out between the board and the case which has a variety of fixes, and the symptoms sound like frying. So if you want to upgrade, I think you need to get to the next tier of quality

Sharyn


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 16, 2007)

If I w40ere to upgrade the minimum I would suggest is the Drpa 240, personally I use a BSS minidrive 336s DO NOT GO WITH THE Older versions the 355 etc, as the current software does not support it, and NO version of supported software runs under xp. These are being dumped on the market and are white elephants. The mini drive series has excellent computer control, and you can find them on ebay for about 800 dollars, the quality of the da/ad is way beyond the behringer or the Drpa and better than the DRPA 240. The main complaint re the Behringer has been reliability, with shorting out between the board and the case which has a variety of fixes, and the symptoms sound like frying. So if you want to upgrade, I think you need to get to the next tier of quality
Sharyn


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 16, 2007)

avkid said:


> First on, last off.



Yes, I am fully aware of that concept. I'm referring to a situation where a power glitch in the middle of the show, i.e., thunderstorm temporarily knocking out power, where there would be a pop, and possibly an expensive re-cone.


----------



## avkid (Sep 17, 2007)

..................


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 17, 2007)

We all know that in combat audio we don't get that luxury all that often. Loosing power mid-show has happened to me before due to circumstances beyond my control, and I'm sure it can happen again. And yes, I have almost, repeat, _almost_ lost drivers from my DRPA popping during those times. Beyond that, I really don't feel the need to explain myself further to you.

P.S. Remember what Mac told you about useful posts with useful information?


----------



## avkid (Sep 17, 2007)

.................


----------

